# Carport for cover? anythoughts



## scooby (Aug 8, 2011)

we are getting a old mare for my daughter this week and i have a pen with wood post and cattle fencing about 25 x25 ft we use it for my daughters lambs my question is we live in utah where it gets snowy during the winter and this pen is open, no cover. so i was thinking, we have a frame to a carport the kind that came with the vinyl covering, we dont have the cover anymore but i do have very large pieces of a very heavy plastic(ag bag) anyways the poles aren't incredibly strong themselves we've had to weld several already from wind damage so we no longer use it for the cars but i was thinking if we move it to the back yard where it will get more wind protection it could be used as a quick cover for the fast approaching winter. so has anyone ever done this before or does anyone have any thoughts on if this could work or how to convert this thing into a barn.  or if i could attach maybe plastic panels or very thin metal to it some how or even wood. or maybe fill the poles with some concrete or something. just lookin for ANY suggestions or ideas.


----------



## elevan (Aug 8, 2011)

I would think that any of the ideas that you came up with would work (except the plastic sheeting).  I've seen this done many times with multiple options from plastic panels to plywood to tarps (in summer).

eta:  I think given that you're talking about a horse...it would really depend on the nature of the horse.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 8, 2011)

With a horse, I'm wondering if the frame work would be sturdy enough.  Would it withstand the horse rubbing on it or leaning against it?


----------



## Melissa'sDreamFarm (Aug 9, 2011)

Or kicking it. I built our barn for our gelding. I sunk 4x4 posts in concrete, used treated 2x6 for the frame and put roofing metal on the sides and top. He has kicked holes in the sides of the 24 gauge metal roofing panels. I suspect it was a horse fly that got bothersome, lol. He has also bent the hog panel divider between the two stalls. I have no clue on how that happened. I put it up last December. You just have to remember horses are strong, even my little mini-pony destroyed one of my Christmas decorations. I had some lighted deer in the front yard. She loved to play with them. They no longer look like deer and have been recycled.

ETA: I feel the need to explain. I let my horses in the front yard occasionally, when I don't want to get out the mower,


----------



## goodhors (Aug 9, 2011)

I would suggest you just use real wood posts of substance, at least 4"x4", treated wood for your roof supports.  I
would also suggest you line the inside of the shed to make a double wall.  If horse should kick, wall prevents leg going 
thru the outside wall or rubbing rump to push off siding.  Depending on horse height, 5ft up from the ground works
pretty well for most animals, and I would say solid wall (3/4" plywood) or thick boards with SMALL spaces between that can't
catch a leg or hoof. Rough cut boards are fine, many horses LOVE the smooth pine to chew.

Horses are large, use things to rub on, may bump into stuff.  So any item used around them needs to be solid and unmoving 
to prevent being damaged or hurting the horse.  Sheet metal for pole barns MUST be lined so horse doesn't get a leg thru when
it kicks.  I have seen legs sawed to cut to cut tendons, horse is unusable even when finally healed.

You might be able to use your carport roof on good wooden supports.  Using anything less is asking for trouble, even with a quiet
gentle animal.  They just are BIG and lesser stuff breaks around them.  I would not use plastic as siding, just not a good idea.


----------



## scooby (Aug 9, 2011)

well it was a thought i was hoping we could make it work for the winter till next year when we could build a proper cover. I'v talk to DH about putting roofing metal panels on the top of the frame before since he is a roofer and we have them but he thinks they are to heavy for the frame to even support. thats why i thought well if i bury the post which have cement blocks that attach to them, if i bury them all in about 3 feet and maybe fill the post with sand once i have them in even if i just can some how attach that corrugated plastic they sell for like green houses on the top or at the very least the agbag it might give some protection. and then maybe i could dig in 4x4s where the poles are and just re run the fence around them does that sound like a better idea. at least then she would have some top cover from the snow, any thought on that idea? or should i just abandon the idea and stick her in a blanket. building a proper cover or lean-to by winter is gona be impossible because of money and dh is working waaaaaay to much to have any time to do it before snow hits and the ground freezes.


----------



## Beekissed (Aug 10, 2011)

The shelter I built for my sheep just might provide temporary shelter and still have the flexibility you need for a larger animal.  If I had a heavier animal than sheep I would add more T post to the base for greater stability when a horse rubs or leans on the sides but the double fencing and flexibility of the structure just might absorb the shock and be what the doc ordered for just temporary digs.  

Of course, you would have to go a little higher, wider and longer to provide adequate shelter but it is doable with just a few hours work and simple materials.  












This structure was built of cattle panels, T posts, heavy duty zip ties, tarping and cargo netting.  The nylon ropes are merely to keep my tarps from flapping and disturbing the sheep.  This structure withstood the most severe winds we had ever had this winter and didn't budge.  It was amazing that it changed so little over the winter...I only found a few tiny holes in the tarps where they had rubbed against the joints in the cattle panels.


----------

